# 2006 Madone 5.2 WSD



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

This picture is a little rough, but it a 2006 Madone 5.2 WSD. It looks like it is black in the photo, but it isn't. Well not completely black. It is the same paint as the SSL with a deep metallic purple/pink hue. It is just HOT!

Ultegra 10, Bont race Lite Wheels (They are 700c but are more Grey then black). Nice. This one is a 51cm.


----------



## PedalSpinner (Aug 24, 2005)

Awesome to see a real photo of it. For what they're worth, some specs are set out here: http://www2.trekbikes.com/Bikes/2006/wsd/madone52wsd.html 
Click on the photo for a larger view to see where the pink and purple bits are.


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

My wife puchased this bike on Friday. I was able to take better pics once we got it home. I have some 3megapixel shots. Let me know if you want me to email them to you. 

This is one amazing paint job for sure. Makes my 5.9 seem boring.


----------



## PedalSpinner (Aug 24, 2005)

sensational close up pics. with paint jobs like that, the P1 custom paint jobs are going to have to be pretty good to justify the extra dollars and possible delivery delays seen on the '05 models. I'd probably just stick with these paint jobs they are releasing now and save the bucks.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

*Very nice*



2WheelFreak said:


> My wife puchased this bike on Friday. I was able to take better pics once we got it home. I have some 3megapixel shots. Let me know if you want me to email them to you.
> 
> This is one amazing paint job for sure. Makes my 5.9 seem boring.



And Race X Lite, carbon bars and stem too, to boot....someone got an upgrade!

Looks great! 

While I am personally not one much on aesthetics as a primary concern, as I strongly dislike my 5.2 SL's color scheme, I think Trek may finally be realizing that aesthetics is important. (I for one always thought that Trek made crappy paint schemes to sell more p1s)

Zac


----------



## Roastie (Jul 13, 2005)

Send me some piccies please. [email protected]

Thanks mate.


----------



## El_Toro (Nov 18, 2005)

*Please send pics*

I would really appreciate some of your pics. The catalog does not do any of the frames justice, nor does the website. I took my fiance all around Syracuse to see one in person as the color seems to be her deciding factor. She loves the catalog pics of the 5.9 WSD, but that is the 5.9! I think the 5.2 would be perfect for her, but I have to convince her first.

[email protected]


----------



## 2WheelFreak (Mar 26, 2005)

Here is a 3M photo of it. It is sooo nice looking I sent my 2005 5.9 back for a repaint. I was that jealous!! 

https://www.cervati.net/Portals/0/SuperSKa_PictureGallery/372/1008.jpg


----------



## El_Toro (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks. These should help me sway her to that model. This is a woman who bought a Santa Cruz Superlight baded entireley upon the Duke Blue color option.


----------

